
Sprint and T-Mobile in merger talks - pitdesi
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704758904576188460213670064.html?mod=e2tw
======
grandalf
I hope Google steps in and buys T-Mobile. Sprint is the worst US carrier,
T-Mobile is the best... both in terms of technology and customer service.

~~~
mdasen
The question is: would Google be a good consumer infrastructure company? Their
first foray into that arena was their Google Fiber experiment which has been
delayed. I know that Google always seems like they're on our side over
infrastructure things - but that might simply be because they aren't building
that infrastructure.

It's possible that Google would bring excellence to consumer infrastructure as
well. However, they haven't run an ISP, cable company, wireless company, home
broadband, or other regulated consumer infrastructure project. That doesn't
mean they wouldn't be up to the challenge, it's more a question of why you
believe they'd do better? They talk a nice game of unlimited, high-speed
broadband, but that's easy when you're not the one paying to provide it.

Google also had the option to purchase the open-access 700MHz spectrum and
once the reserve price was met, decided that they didn't want to be in the
consumer-facing communications infrastructure game. If they didn't want to
become a wireless company a couple years ago, what would have changed to make
them want to become one now?

Google has a strong staff and it would, at the very least, be interesting to
see how they would fare as a company. Would they decide to forgo the profits
one receives for pushing things like Blockbuster Mobile onto their
smartphones? Would they push faster technology faster? Would they decide that
limits were wrong to put on users? Would they decide to forgo subsidised
phones and offer much lower priced plans?

~~~
grandalf
I realize Google is averse to endeavors that might necessitate a customer
service department... but in my opinion if Google bought it and invested a few
billion into infrastructure improvements and discounting, it could potentially
offer some incredible products with bundled 4G, etc.

Google is one of the few companies that could really benefit from doing
analytics on all the call and internet traffic data, and I don't predict a
future world in which people happily pay $30/month for each connected device
they own.

Google has the chance to define how the game is played and leap ahead of the
competition (mostly Apple) by creating a product and service mix that Apple's
carrier parters will refuse to match.

------
lyamys
Sprint and T-Mobile are on incompatible networks (CDMA vs GSM) and the Nextel
acquisition was, as the article puts it, "disastrous."

~~~
runjake
That doesn't play too big a part when both companies are still evaluating*
their post-GSM/CDMA strategies. Both are also known for being behind the curve
on this, as well.

* HSPA isn't post-GSM, and rumors around Sprint dumping the existing "4G" WiMAX, in favor of LTE, have been around the industry for years.

------
golgo13
I read some 2011 prediction article at the beginning of the year. I remember
the article stated that Borders would go into bankruptcy and T-Mobile and
Sprint would merge. I left Sprint for T-Mobile years ago and would hate to see
my rates go back up for the same service I have now.

------
thirtysixred
T-Mobile is the only good US carrier. Don't know what I'd do if they merged
with a company as poor as Sprint.

------
charlesju
This might be a little bit off-topic, but why don't people use Virgin Mobile
more?

They seem to have the best (cheapest) hassle-free plan with pretty good
phones.

~~~
mrgordon
The new Optimus V looks like pretty much the best deal in the country for a
smartphone right now, but I did see people complaining about losing their data
connection when the phone idled.

I'm on T-Mobile prepaid for ~$25 a month because I already had a gsm phone
(iPhone) but otherwise I'd probably switch.

Goodbye $70+ AT&T bills.

------
shareme
The key take away:

Sprint has devised a strategy into 4g that is network agnostic compared to
others..that means they can bring in any carrier, CDMA, GSM..it doesn't matter
as they have the transition to LTE 4g worked out so all MOs plug in..

Basically T-Mobile blew it on getting a 4G strategy ..

Long term Sprint and T-Mobile will merge..

What does Sprint get?

Cash to prop up ClearWire..

Sprint has just as much to loose..ClearWire bankruptcy as T-Mobile if merger
fails..

